# My new rat lucky



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

So let me start off by saying I own a ball python. I was feeding live because she was a problem feeder, but hce since gone to frozen/thawed. This rat was the last on the live menu, but due to certain implications, she has become part of the family. Obviously just one rat is t proper care, and am on the prowl for another female,(I'm pretty sure mines a female)Until then I have upgraded her cage from a breeder style box to a 3 story, wire floored cage.Obviously that's bad too, but I put tshirt on the ramps and floors so she wouldn't hurt her feet. Today is her first day in the new environment, and she's been very timid, but has been receptive to my advancements of attention. Bruxing and pressing her checks harder against my hand, so I assume she is warming up to me.Anyways that's it for now, take care everybody.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

First off let me say, Congrats on your Ball Python eating F/T. I've heard from almost everyone who owns one that they are so difficult to get them to eat F/T.

Wire floors aren't as bad as everyone says. It has to be under 1/2 inch (I personally prefer 1/4 inch mesh). Many try to spear the rumor that wire floors Cause Bumble foot. It is does not. Bumble Foot is a bacterial infection and is more common on Plastic floors then wire. Wire however can aggravate it if they get it. Fleece would work best with some paper towels or newspaper under it as Fleece helps pull away Urine. Just wanted to clarify this. 

Also we would LOVE pictures  Also if you want post a picture of her, well, area so we can make sure it's male or female.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree pictures needed! haha


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

View attachment 11211
View attachment 11212
View attachment 11213
View attachment 11215
View attachment 11216
View attachment 11217



shes sleeping and i dont want to wake her for a crotch shot, but she has no sign of male genitals, so im pretty sure she is a she.
(s)he is also still pretty shy around me. she was starting to warm up, but now that shes in this much bigger cage, she seems alot more skiddish. im hoping that finding a buddy and her getting used to her new habitat will help this.
got her some yogurt drop treats, but she wont touch any food unless im not there, so not sure if she likes them or just stashing them because its food.
anyways, thats my rat.
any tips on where i can get her a buddy?
any local breeders in lexington kentucky you guys?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw, cute, I love albinos (oddly you never see them here even in feeder bins, I've seen more Blues then Albinos)

Unfortuantly none of the breeders in Kentucky can be trusted or have closed down. Are there any states your wanting to go too? you know, need an excuse to go there? I can send you a PM with good breeders from those areas. I'm typically very picky with breeders.

As for the food rats have a natural instinct that if they don't trust you they will only take a nibble and wait 30 minutes or so to see if it makes them sick. If your using Yogies then stop giving them. Rats like Actual Yogurt along with a lot of fruits and vegetables. My guys seem to like Blue berries and Cilantro the best.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Are yogies bad?I think there some other brand.Also my truck can't get me to another state, over 200,000 miles and all lol.She's from a pet store obviously, and ill probably do that again if nothing else happens, of course would quarantine for a week or so..


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

They are vitakraft. Just yogurt and dried strawberries. Do they like seeds?Also about how old would you suspect she is, if you can tell?Thanks for all the responses guys, great forum


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh then that is fine (Yogies are nothing but sugar). Rats LOVE seeds. Many say they are fattening but my guys get sunflower seeds and such on a regular basis and are average weight. Sunflower seeds (in the shell) and Pumpkin seeds are good. Flax seeds are also very healthy for them. They also like nuts. Almonds, Cashews, and Brazil nuts are my guy's favorite.

Have you been doing research on rats? Just curious. you'll want to get her a good lab block. I highly recommend Oxbow, if you can get Harlen Teklan that is even better.I personally do a 20% lab blocks (if even that much) and the rest fresh foods, I just use the lab blocks as back up (Though some of my rats will eat the lab blocks over other foods). Though others will tell you to do it the other way around. Either way make sure she gets fresh fruits and vegetables every day. (In the Frozen Food section they have $1 or so Frozen bags or mixed Berries and Peas and Carrots, Brocoli and Cauliflower, Stir fry mixes (rats love these), Mixed Vegetables, and stuff like that that rats love. It's a cheap way to make sure they always have fruits and vegetables every day).

What type of bedding is she on? Sorry I just can't tell.

Also, What size rat was she sold as at the store you got her from? from the picture she looks 3 to 6 weeks old.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

She is on lab blocks and greens that I've been feeding her in her "free range" time as you guys call it here lol.The bedding is care fresh or something, it's just recycled paper, no dyes or anything.She was sold as a small feeder.And yeah I've been doing ALOT of research. When Loki (my snake) ate live it was mice, she has JUST started in rats, so I never had them for more than a day.Been running these forums over pretty good.Lucky really likes the space heater lol, she's been snuggled up to the warm cage bars all night.Hopefully in getting the hang of all this.I will say I keep a few different animals, and their care is the upmost importance.I'm probably the only 23 year old guy that cried for the full 3 days Loki had gone house exploring against my will. I love animals more than people, to the point in a shut in, and spend all my free time with my buddies.My job is similar, I take care of old people, mostly war vets.I'm a giver, so taking care of a rat is both fun and rewarding for me.Thanks for the responses everyone!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok, just making sure.

If she was sold as a small feeder then she is between 3 and 6 weeks old then, though between 4 and 6 looks more likely. I would say she is 5 weeks old.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Would you say deff. A female ?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Would still need a picture of that area to make sure she/he is a she/he.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

Will get one in tonight.Upon visual inspection there is deff. A line from a to b, and the distance is less than some of the younger males I have(frozen)Will get a picture tonight however for a second opinion. It be awful to find out she is a he, and toss a female in there. Now wanting babies, just 2 new friends haha


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Typically at this age she should have clear balls, if your not seeing even a hint of testicals then it's a she. My guys at 3 weeks had very obvious ones. Also only females have nipples


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

That's the thing though, no visible nipples of any kind. I'm at work so can't do much as far as pics go...Again, I appreciate the feedback, this is a great forum, and am happily adding more to my knowledge of rodents.Rats are by far one of the smartest animals I've handled.Honestly smarter than my old puggle I had.Can't wait to get home and let her cuddle in my hoodie. She fell asleep after a nice grooming session this morning.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

At four weeks, I wondered if my boys were actually girls... Their male parts were not very apparent at all. Even now (at three months), if the boys themselves weren't so "male-like" I would doubt their masculinity because their parts are so small compared to pictures I've seen...

She's so cute! I love the cage you have her in. It's huge and she's so tiny, hehe. I bet she loves it.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Very cute rattie!


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

FallDeere said:


> At four weeks, I wondered if my boys were actually girls... Their male parts were not very apparent at all. Even now (at three months), if the boys themselves weren't so "male-like" I would doubt their masculinity because their parts are so small compared to pictures I've seen...
> 
> She's so cute! I love the cage you have her in. It's huge and she's so tiny, hehe. I bet she loves it.



she actually seemed very overwhelmed the first day in. today she has been much more active, climbing all over, doesnt use the ramps, she just climbs the sides, she was even climbing upsidown this morning chewing on her bag of food i left on top of the cage (that wont happen again haha)

heres those pics.

i also want to add, lucky is such a forgiving rat. just a few weeks ago she was "food" and i personally put her in the cage with loki for feeding, who was very uninterested for a few weeks (she is in winter fast) lucky has since warmed up to me tremendously. she rubs her cheecks on my finger when i stop rubbing her, and today she ran into her cage, out of it right up to me, and than freaked out and started running everywhere (this was the first time we left the bottom door open for her to come out on her own, and she loves that.)
im so glad i decided to keep her, i honestly never knew these animals were so friendly!

hopefully will find her a buddy, someone contacted me about some babies to be born soon, and i may try to claim 1... maybe 2 , but the boss (my girlfriend) just wants 2, so noone is left out when we handle them  
anyways, im off to play with lucky, take care you guys


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yep, Female.

I personally prefer a trio. that way when one dies your not stuck with this. Also when your playing with one the other one has someone to play with. And if one doesn't want to play then the rat who does want to play has someone to play with.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

I will see if I can make that happen, but generally what the girlfriend says goes.We ready have a snake, and some fish, and more fish, and now this rat, soon another rat haha..I love animals though, and have more than enough time, as snakes and fish aren't quite hands on..Still looking for her buddy.I have a quarantine cage ready to go!I also was going to pick up some meds, just in case.What would be best for general ri, and any other super common issues.I have a good deal of expierience administering meds to snakes, so rats should t be too tough...


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Baytril is common for Resp. Issues. I'm assuming you already have an exotic vet, if he deals with rats as well he can prescribe you some. Not sure of over the counter drugs though.

Revolution works for mites and lice, once again, vet's office, though typically it's not that expensive. If you order it online it can be super expensive. You'll want cat or kitten revolution. Tea tree oil also works but it burns if it gets on a wound so be careful with it, but a good idea to scrub the cages with a small amount (reminder, it smells like someone vomited mouth wash, I normally mix in a bit of baby shampoo so it smells better). And you can mix it with water and mist your rats if you suspect mites. Revolution works for 4 weeks, so it's recommended the most.

I prefer to feed Blueberries daily, or as often as possible. Really any berry family member will work. Berries contain a large amount of tumor and cancer fighting antibiotics (blue berries containing the most).

I'll send you a PM with more information.

Oh and since she is female I recommend getting her spayed. Females are highly prone to Mammary tumors and spaying Highly decreases that chances But they have a higher chance of dying during surgery then neutering a male, so it's up to you on that one, but most prefer to spay them to prevent against tumors.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

As of now, I'm not sure that spaying is going to happen. I understand it does help reduce tumors, but I've heard of them dying during as well, like you mentioned, and lucky has been through too much for me to have the heart to put her through anything else...I have been reading on the subject, however


----------



## Mrm911 (Jul 6, 2012)

There is a rescue in Cincinnati called rattie tattie rescue. Im not sure they will let you have one though since she is from a pet store. But they can organize a train to get one down there for you. http://www.rattietattierescue.com/ It is where I got my 2 girls. And they just got a ton of babies. yygbgbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbm l-,''-That was my rat harper saying hello to the internet.


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Found her friend*

Kinda made two threads, but got excited, and have 2 different rats, both new..Anyways her buddies name is Adeline


----------

